# Project Xtern? Doubtful.



## Khine Ohn (Jan 30, 2013)

Iiiiii


----------



## Trizz86 (Jan 31, 2013)

It's happen to me too, I called several company. But they all said there are no intership available.


----------



## JudyW (Jan 31, 2013)

Khine Ohn said:


> I don't think it really exists. None of the students I studied for the CPC exam found an Xtern position,



There really are xternship site out there.  I do not know what area you are in but you might want to check with your local chapter and see if they can lead you in the right direction.  I know for us it is hard as we are a small group and can not take but one xtern at a time so we get so many request that we can not fill and always have a waiting list.  Don't give up keep trying; your day will come when someone say YES I will help you get the A off your certification.


----------



## cordelia (Feb 1, 2013)

My personal opinion is that Project Extern had more sites in the past,.but in this current 
economy, coders are production based and quite honestly, most employers can not afford for their coders to be busy training a non employee. That, and I have worked in the past for employers who had externs and it was a terrible experience, students would show up late, didnt like what tasks they were given or felt they had nothing to learn from us. So we discontinued our program.

That being said, I would look into you local VA. They are one of the few places that still take students.


Cordelia, CCS, CPC


----------



## hunterbht (Feb 2, 2013)

I too have experienced the same roadblock.  I contacted two separate institutions in two (300 miles apart) areas of the State an never received an answer from either.  At least a short reply would be courteous.  

I was told to my a member of AAPC to mention this at my local chapter meeting.  We will see how I make out there.  I've been trying to find a job as well, and each posting I find wants 3+ years of experience.  Frustrating, but I keep trudging along.  I don't want to get rusty for lack of practice...  

Good luck in your search.

Bradford Thomas, CPC-A


----------

